# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech BOX III new product

## mohamed73

Hello!  *On 02.04.2014 we introduce our new product - Martech Box III.* *
Why a new Box ? You can read here:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *What's new in Box III, which is not on Clip so far:*  *- Nissan LCN / Opel Corsa Touch & Connect (within the activation OMAP5948) original code reading
- full support (read, write, erase) of M35080 3/6/V6/VP/D80/D160 (under the tab of  programmer)
- new user interface - easier and faster selection of models, more features
- read / erase / write Serial SPI memories likeMX25L160 , W25X32 and F-RAM eg. FM25L04
- RNS 315 original code reading the without the use of expander (procedures work independently without control computer)
- JTAG programmer (in development)
- in many cases, support K / L - Line without external power supply 12V
- K / L support in different voltage ranges from 1 to 15 V (programmable)
- 10 universal I / O lines with programmable logic from 1 to 5 V
- UART and RS232 (separate outputs for RS232 - a standard PC or signal level from -9V ..+ 9V )
- UART in logic from 0 to 15V - max voltage from 1V to 15V
- RS232 with the range of -12V .. +12V
- work on USB power + the ability to work on external power
- possibility to supply external circuits from the box
- Vreg - programmable voltage from 0.5 .. 5V (max voltage dependent on the performance of the computer USB)
- hardware and software support for most protocols OBD ( ALDL , OBD -I,  OBD -1.5 , OBD-II , EOBD , EoBD2 , JOBD , ADR , SAE J1850 PWM , SAE  J1850 VPW , ISO 9142-2)
- device is fully expandable, on the request of customers also
- programmable current protection outputs, IREG (sum of all outputs IO1 .. I08 + RX + TX)
- analog inputs - ADC-A, ADC-B* *
Box III specifications:*
- diagnostic DB25 connector (inputs, outputs, TX232, RX232, CAN L, CAN H, K-Line, L-Line, Vreg, ADC-A, ADC-B)
- USB connector
- 9V external power supply connector
- 4 led diodes (BUSY/ERROR, CONNECTION, RX, TX)
- firmware update on the fly (in background, changes came after software close)
- drivers installations directly from windows update xp/vista/win7/win8/win8.1 
For all Martech Clip users we have possibility to replace Clip into Box III (with moving activations from old to new device). 
More details:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
Regards *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

